# Will test soon, but ideas on his color?



## Bugaboo (Apr 21, 2012)

I know it's hard to see, I took the best pics I could, but I'm not quite sure on what color to classify my colt as.

The mare is a darker buckskin paint and sire is an amber champagne.

Any advice on what his color may actually be?


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Looks like a Perlino or Cremello paint. I can't really tell the difference between Perlino & Cremello, hopefully others will chime in.

He's a cutie for sure!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

If the sire is indeed champagne then the horse would be a pseudo double dilute (cream + champagne). It would be pretty much impossible to tell the undiluted color (bay, black, etc) without testing.

AFAIK there is no set term for a pseudo double dilute, so I'd probably just call him perlino (given the parents' colors, bay is a good guess for the underlying color)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 21, 2012)

The perlino is what I was figuring. He's just too light for any champagnes(unless cream champagne) but he just doesn't have the amber eyes. 

My guess was double dilute(perlino) with a champagne gene, but I won't find out until I test him.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

If I recall correctly, Amber Champagne is a bay + champagne. So he technically can't be a true perlino or cremello. Amber cream I think would be the term.

But correct me if I'm wrong, does champagne + cream cause blue eyes? Most of the ones I'm finding in my searching still retain dark eyes it seems. The Amber Creams do seem to keep a darker mane and tail too. Hard to tell where is white markings are, does one encompass his whole face? lol I'm not well versed in the champagnes.


----------



## thecolorquest (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, a double dilute of champagne + Cream can have blue eyes. Or they could be from a pinto pattern. If the sire is Amber he has only one champagne gene. This would make the colt champagne cream (each of the dilution genes from the parents). To determine actual base color is going to require testing, if you do not know the parent E/a status.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

If he is a Mountain Horse, he is probably "WHITE Chocolate." LOL


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he has some very pale pali spots . amber champagne paint ?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Interesting on the pinto- pulled up the pictures and he is indeed pinto. Could the blue eyes be from that as opposed to the color?

Buckskin plus Amber would be Bay + cream and Bay + champagne.

Foal could be black/bay/chestnut with 50% cream and 50% (or 100% possibly) champagne.

I think we can rule out black he's pretty light. So either bay or chesnut and obviously he has at least one of the two modifiers.

Do you have more information? Are either parent tested/proven? Grandparents colors?

I would personally test black/red agouti cream and champagne. You could probably test just one of the modifiers to start as if he's negative for one it's pretty safe he's positive for the other.

I'm guessing his head is pretty white. Curious to see him in person lol, hard to tell what's what and what's just pale color!


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 21, 2012)

Shoot, I know his sire is color tested, if dam is color tested, I don't have the results. He isn't registered, but I've chosen his name and put him on allbreed as Ima icee hitman. His sire's lineage is full of champagnes.

He does have a white face, which could attain to his blue eyes, which is why I wasn't quite sure what to call him. I THINK, he could be close to a medicine hat, but it's so hard to tell. Even in person, I can't quite map all of his color. Mum is a tobiano, sure is AQHA.

I gotta get some tail hairs pulled from him and send them off asap.


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 21, 2012)

He isn't registered yet*


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

How vividly blue are the eyes? Blue from pinto genes is a very bright blue, while blue from double dilute cream is pale. Champagne cream should also be pale.

How about the color of the skin under the non-white parts? If the skin is pink, then another sign that he got both the champagne and cream genes.

I recall there being a color tested champagne cream posted in this forum a long while back. He had fairly dark freckling on his face, enough that in far away pictures he looked like a gray horse instead of double dilute. I suspect it probably developed over time and wasn't like that as a foal, though.

I'd love to see the color test results, but I'm fairly certain they'll come back one cream and one champagne. It's the base color (bay/black/chestnut) that is uncertain to me.


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey guys! I know it has taken a long time, but I finally have Sebastian's color results!

He is Ee Aa CrCr and nCh

Cream champagne?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Ah, so the sire was not just an amber champagne (bay + champagne) but an amber cream (bay + champagne + cream). 

I'd call the colt a double cream champagne.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> Ah, so the sire was not just an amber champagne (bay + champagne) but an amber cream (bay + champagne + cream).
> 
> I'd call the colt a double cream champagne.


Wouldn't "perlino champagne" be more accurate, since he also has an agouti at work? Just curious. I'm not up on the champagne terminology.


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 21, 2012)

It's weird, because the sire doesn't really seem to express the creme. He looks like an amber champagne. Perlino champagne seems to be most appropriate, but all these dilutions and extenstions, lol


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Here is a link to the International Champagne Horse Registry that has a list of terms for the different color combinations.

+ Cream

He's a lovely foal Bugaboo.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Horseychick87 said:


> Here is a link to the International Champagne Horse Registry that has a list of terms for the different color combinations.
> 
> + Cream
> 
> He's a lovely foal Bugaboo.


Thanks for this, HorseyChick. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 21, 2012)

Horseychick87 said:


> Here is a link to the International Champagne Horse Registry that has a list of terms for the different color combinations.
> 
> + Cream
> 
> He's a lovely foal Bugaboo.


Thank you very much Horseychick! He's almost white now with his winter coat coming in, but I'm excited to see him in the spring when he sheds!

And the website is very helpful! I'm going to email them about him!


----------



## Fantelle (Oct 26, 2015)

Lovely foal - might add that I'm just slightly jealous


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks! I'm thinking about making him a stud prospect after I get someone to do some showing with him when he's older, but I might end up selling him.


----------

